# Having problem with my fantail



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

I am from india ,..

My fantail pair, third time its going to lay the infertile eggs,..

My male bird having some problem with his leg from birth(one of the leg is bended like a fishing hook), But it can walk and stand well .

I haven't seen them crossed (mated) each other.
But it cooing and attracting the female , sitting together, collecting nesting materials and all .. 

I am sure that they didn't mated as of now..

But i want to see my fantail babies ,.. Give me some idea..

Female looking good , shall i change my male ?
What are all the other best male bread other than fantail which can suit and mate easily with fantail hen?

Give me some suggestion ,.. I want my fantail hen to lay some fertile egg..


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Get another pair.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*No*

I don't want to change my hen ,..
But i ready to change my male since its not potentive..

I would like to try different male bread other than fantail!
Which bread will suit for fantail hen?


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Um. What if the female is the infertile one??
What then? If you want to like...crossbreed...I would get like a black homer or somethin..lol


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Hope for the best*

Will homer male be the correct pair for my fantail hen..
Others please suggest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL.
Others will say its stupid to crossbreed.lol


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Hello*

Hello Its not a stupid thing to crossbreed my own bird,.. 

What is the harm that u find in crossbreed? 

Mind ur words boss .,, I have rights to do anything for my own bird for their comfort and goodness..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't think the hen has the problem, since she is laying eggs. Perhaps the male is not able to mount the hen properly because of the problem with the leg, he still may be fertile

You can cross breed your bird with any bird you feel is right for her. You will not have a purebred fantail babies, if you choose a homing pigeon, but that is your business. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Thnaks Trees*

Fantail is looking bigger than normal homing pegion 
That y i asked which breed can easily set for fantail hen!

Any thing is ok for it ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you can find another fantail do that, if not, a king pigeon or utility breeds of pigeon are large. good luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kannan1984 said:


> Any thing is ok for it ?


As long as the bird is about the same size, a fantail another fantail would be best, but a homing pigeon the same size, is fine.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*thanks for ur reply*

I will try for new male fantail 
or else i will for rest ..


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Kanan1984...what did i tell you??
LOL!.
Choose not to take in any of my advice.
its ALGOOD! LOL
haha


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks justin sir*

Thanks justin sir


----------

